# carb cleaner



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What's the Best Spray Can carb Cleaner ?

The Last can I bought Aint worth a Crap !

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't use spray cleaner. I soak the carb parts in isopropyl,
then use compressed air to clear and dry the passageways.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

I ran some DeCarb through mine a week or so ago, cleaned it right out.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

Valvetec decarb here as well, have used it on 5 motors with great success.


Alex


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Mercury/Quicksilver Quickleen, SeaFoam (of course), and for spray Mercury/Quicksilver PowerTune.

All great products that I have used. PowerTune is actually an engine cleaner so that should work to spray it off. I like Brett's idea with the alcohol, though. Major solvent that should tear up just about any gunk that carb could have on it.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

To me, I've used alcohol to try to clean carb parts.  I works OK.  But If I take a carb apart and it has any "residue" on it, especially from gas turning to shellac because it has been sitting, nothing works like Gumout Choke and Carb cleaner.  Still blow-dry everything before re-assembling.  And don't use this stuff on any rubber parts or gaskets.  And it'll clean a carb jet spotless.  Just my .02.

Kemo   

PS - Maybe Brett takes such good care of his motor, all he needs is a little alcohol.  And he probably just takes the carb apart and cleans it whether it needs it or not.  That is, when he doesn't have anything else to do.  That motor will probably still be running strong in 2050.   ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I've mentioned this on here before, and I know that a lot of the forum folks are seafoam fans but I've had incredible results from B-12 Chemtool, which you can buy in Wally World for like $3 a can. 

This stuff cleaned up my sister's moped that had been sitting in my Dad's garage for over 20 years, with GAS IN THE TANK AND CARB! Heck, the fuel lines were packed with enough sludge that it was solidified. 

I took everything apart, soaked/cleaned in Chemtool, reassembled and put fresh gas in it. Still with the old plugs in it, I went to kick it over with the kickstarter and it started before I finished the first stroke. It ran like a top. 

I was shocked, and I've been a fan ever since. Seafoam may be just as good, I don't know but after that there's been no need to change. 

-T


----------

